

What Functional Programming Is and Why It Makes You Better - joshuaFW
http://blog.functionalworks.com/2015/08/04/whatfpisandwhymakesbetter/

======
PhilWright
Is it just me or is the link broken?

~~~
joshuaFW
It works for me. Hmmm. I'll just paste it here:
[http://blog.functionalworks.com/2015/08/04/whatfpisandwhymak...](http://blog.functionalworks.com/2015/08/04/whatfpisandwhymakesbetter/)

